# Mica in hot process soap



## BroknArrw (Dec 16, 2017)

Is there a general rule of thumb on how much mica to use to get good color?
I am doing 2 pound batches 6oz Olive oil, 6oz Coconut, 9.5Palm
With 3oz lye, 8oz distilled water. One video suggested 1/2 teaspoon at trace and add some in oil later.

I got ugly color and was wondering if there is general rule of thumb or whether I should put in something like the fragrance oil? Or should do a certain quantity at trace?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2017)

For good color, you might try 1tsp PPO. If you are making one color soap, you can add the mica before the cook.


----------

